# a coat stand, my own design



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

a new office has been given to me at the hospital, and I need a coat stand, so I thought of one and drew a sketch and now I am trying to make it. Any ideas / suggestions are welcome.
requirements: it has to be big enough for 3 - 4 overcoats, freestanding and mobile, preferably with a mirror.
material: I have some excellent big planks (slices) of cypress, a lot of enthusiasm, not much expertise, a few skills with some techniques and absolute ignorance of all the rest woodworking mode.
method: I thought of a circular base on wheels, about 50cm diameter, and on it three planks meet at the center of the circle and go upto 1.80meters (1800mm for the system fanatics). Two of them, joined together form a surface wide enough to support a full-body mirror, and the third (and largest) is used to hang the coats on, from brass hangers at the top.

So far, I have chosen the three planks, and have made the round base. I have not decided yet what the top will look like, and what other smal - to - medium accessories will be needed to make the piece stand out but not to overdo it.
As we go further down, I will explain, and will need ideas and advice please.
Here are a few pics of the base and how it is constructed


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like you're off to a good start Dmitri.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that is a circle jig that anyone can make, well done Dimitri. For the coat stand, perhaps a 50 or 60mm square piece of wood set into a mortice in the base and near it's top, 15 to 20mm dowels set in at an angle, rubber buffers pushed over the ends of the dowels would be quite neat.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

thank you, Charles; there is a proverb in Greek,it says "the beginning is half of the achievement" - may I add my own experience, ".. and the cucumbers are always in the second half.."- I have no idea what to do at the top.

Harry, I really wish I could visualise what you suggest. 60mm square what for? If only you could make me a sketch... Now, for the hangers I am not going mad with dowels; since I cannot make or find proper wooden pegs (the Shaker style) I will have to use brass hangers; they go well with stained wood (I always use a mild walnut-colour stain on cypress). But let me make a simple drawing to point what I want to make and where I need a few ideas.

As for the circle jig, there is an even simpler one, but it lacks stability compared to this on my picture: the other one uses only one 8mm rod, and attaches to it a square block of wood that has the dowel on it, a groove for the 8mm steel rod and a screw to fasten it somewhere along its length, but an 8mm steel rod is quite elastic and will give different curvature at different points around the circle.

(Scan of the dawing for the coat stand coming soon)

D


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I visualise the base and set into it a column about 1500mm or so tall and of square section measuring between 50 and 60mm. At the very top I would make a pediment and screw one of your Brass hangers on each of the four sides of the column about 60mm from the top. Does that make sense?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Faith and perseverance will overcome many obstacles. My wife once asked me to build a mantle over a fireplace and I had a general idea of how I wanted it to look. I spent quite a bit of time looking at my router bits and moulding head profiles trying to figure out what I could use that would fit with my vision. In the end it turned out very well (5-6 weeks later). Be patient and the solution will eventually come to you.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Harry, I managed t omake areadable sketch, have a look and tell me your opinion please.

charles, you are very comforting, I have faith and I am optimistic, but when lack of inspiration hits, I am a bit disappointed.

Here are a few sketches, and the main question: what do I do at the top ???Mind that I also wear a (panama straw) hat in the summer.

Any ideas ??

D


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dimitri M said:


> Harry, I managed t omake areadable sketch, have a look and tell me your opinion please.
> 
> charles, you are very comforting, I have faith and I am optimistic, but when lack of inspiration hits, I am a bit disappointed.
> 
> ...


Whilst the design is quite unique Dimitri, to my mind it appears to have a "heavy" look, rather like your shoe storage, built to last a thousand years! For the top, possibly a circular wood disc with perhaps four hat hooks around the circumference. These shots are what we use, it isn't shown in it's usual place, we have the painters in and everywhere looks like a bomb site, talking of which I must show you this photograph that I took yesterday morning of the office. study it and you will see legs beneath the sheets, I caught my sweetheart under the cover checking her email!


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Harry,I thought of the round top as well, aesthetically it goes with the base but I will change it a bit to expose the rugged edges of planks, maybe triangular; do you have any pics/drawins for interesting hat hooks?? I need to point that these must be for hats only, and coats should always be hanged near the midline so the lot will not fall off one side.

D


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

I must add, the pic of Mrs Harrysin checking the email under the protective drape of the decorators is quite something, perhaps you should take a more eloquent snapshot, e.g. her with the arms up under the drape on her way in or out; if the works are not over encourage her strongly to check again !!! Really nice, apart from your expertise with wood and metal, after the long career in audio super fi, I see you are quick and accurate with the camera !!!! Congrats !!!

D


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

A really interesting concept. I look forward to seeing how it turns out. A word of caution on design based on personal experience. We have a coat rack in our front hall that has a base that is too narrow for it to be completely stable when a lot of coats are hung on it. It has fallen over more than once with nasty consequences for the nearest wall. The problem is inadequate weight/narrow base for the top load. With a mirror in your design this is a concern.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dimitri, a couple of ideas to dress it up a bit might be to cut a curve out of the sides or to shape the top something like the top of a grandfather clock.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dimitri M said:


> Harry,I thought of the round top as well, aesthetically it goes with the base but I will change it a bit to expose the rugged edges of planks, maybe triangular; do you have any pics/drawins for interesting hat hooks?? I need to point that these must be for hats only, and coats should always be hanged near the midline so the lot will not fall off one side.
> 
> D


Triangular sounds good. For the hat hooks how about a short dowel sticking out of the centre of each flat side with a solid wood ball on the end. These balls are available here in hard wood in eight sizes from 12.7mm to 62mm with prices from $0.20 to $5.30 each.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dimitri M said:


> I must add, the pic of Mrs Harrysin checking the email under the protective drape of the decorators is quite something, perhaps you should take a more eloquent snapshot, e.g. her with the arms up under the drape on her way in or out; if the works are not over encourage her strongly to check again !!! Really nice, apart from your expertise with wood and metal, after the long career in audio super fi, I see you are quick and accurate with the camera !!!! Congrats !!!
> 
> D


Too late, the covers are off and the desks almost in their right places, there are just the skirtings to be glossed, probably tomorrow, and that should finish the inside after which the outside will be started, it's a toss-up if all will be completed before Christmas. As for taking photographs, projects I'm fine but portraits and landscapes I'm hopeless, no imagination. I take the camera on holidays and bring it back often without a single shot. I have friends who are quite the opposite, who see potential masterpieces all around them.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Dennis, it is an old story, the overloaded coat stand, we all have witnessed things like you describe. So, first I must say that this will cater only for my own whitecoat, overcoat (used in Crete only 3 months a year), and potentially, the patient's clothes if in the future there is going to be an examination bed in that office, on which I have not decided yet. I also need a full body mirror as I am notorious about staining my clothes with betadine or plaster and wondering about in totally serious scientific looks. Also, in the case of the examination bed, this stand will serve as a separator between me and the patient undressing, so the castors will be extremely useful. To provide some stability, I gave the base a circumference of 55cm (550mm)

Charles, I do not understand what you mean "like a grandfather clock", but here is my thinking: because of the weight of the planks I should make it in a knock-down manner, so I can take it to the office and set it up there. If the whole thing is set in the shop it will be difficult to carry and may require a truck. So, I am thinking that as the round bottom supports one end of the planks, so the top will be "sealed" with another horizontal piece, preferably triangular. If it is round, it should not have hangers on its circumference bercause anything hanging there will throw the center of gravity off the base. If the cover shelters the planks (like a top shelf) then there must be at least 10cm vertical space between its lower surface and the coat hooks, so I need very tall planks which will increase the weight. Obviously, a prototype will answer many of these questions, but I don't have the energy or the material for such an operation. I will quess as much as I can and then do it, so help me (after God, all of you good people here) and hope for the best. This is what interests me, original things.

Harry, your idea about thick dowels with wooden balls is nice, I wonder if anything more original or traditional or beautiful could be employed. Say, if I cut pieces of driftwood, is there a way to model accurately the last inch to a cylinder of e.g. 15mm diameter? That would be a nice idea but I know not of such a jig:
Jig Task: provide a cylinder of adjustable diameter for a piece of driftwood, in a direction totally definable by user. I can't even think of one, let alone make it.

If this can be done, it will provide a nice answer for hats, coats without loops in their collar, and even mug hooks elsewhere for some kitchen bits, yes ??? Please let me know what you think Harry, I have beautiful cutoffs of styrax officinalis, a wild hardwood with dark bark and pale wood - it would be an achievement. You mention you are not too good with the camera - your eyes do not document moments perhaps. Remember what we were saying about touch somewhere here? you seem to be a man of touch rather than a man of vision.

Best wishes to all - 

D


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Harry, your idea about thick dowels with wooden balls is nice, I wonder if anything more original or traditional or beautiful could be employed. Say, if I cut pieces of driftwood, is there a way to model accurately the last inch to a cylinder of e.g. 15mm diameter? That would be a nice idea but I know not of such a jig:
Jig Task: provide a cylinder of adjustable diameter for a piece of driftwood, in a direction totally definable by user. I can't even think of one, let alone make it.

Why not use a dowel or mortice and tenon for the joint


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Good idea, Harry. If I manage to drill a 20mm long hole of 10-14mm diam in the direction I want the twig to protrude, then another one in the wooden rail, then I have a hook sturdy enough for the job. Well thought of, and might turn out quite useful. I have seen in a little book I have about router jigs a similar way of turning a small cylinder on the end of a (wider cylindrical) chair bit that goes halfway between the seat and the ground, but it meant rotating the bit itself, and it is impossible to rotate a piece of driftwood- it might even poke your eye out !!! but on the vise, immobilised with rugs around it, a hand-drilled hole does not look very difficult. I will give it a try!! Thanks !! Now, tenon and mortice, on the end of a driftwood, well, perhaps in the summer (if it goes wrong I can always wash off the shame with a dive into the sea...) 

D


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dimitri,
I suggested thet you might cut a pattern at the top similar to the Palace model of clock in this link:
Huge Clock Sale Page


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Charles, thank you, I got now what you mean, a profile cutout at the top of the planks, I keep this in mind. On the other and, to compare my gross wood handling techniques with the intricate work pictured here, is like bying a raft to consider myself a colleague of the greek ship owners ....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

How intricate you would want to get would depend on both your taste and your skill. Because you are working on long boards the best way to do them would be with a coping saw or fret saw which goes slowly enough that you couldn't get into too much trouble very quickly.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, true, I start getting the idea - one drawback is I don't have a fret saw. I have (what the british call) a coping saw,and would not like to depend on it for love or for money. The cretan folk furniture includes some carving on the back of sofas that use such boards, which in these case would be applied as profile cutting (I don't know carving andwho would see a carved theme at 2 meters height ???). But I start seeing the possibility of a decorated profile at the top.

Charles, many thanks, and VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND ALL WHO HELP ME HERE, LIKE HARRYSIN,AND BEST WISHES TO YOUR FAMILIES ALL.

D


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Hang on, I thought the fret saw was a power tool, but I had a look at wikipedia and recognised the old stuff from school - haven't touched one since 1965 !!! Do you really think it is possible to make serious work on 1" thick wood? Perhaps I should give it a go, you never know what it will look like in the end until you start using it !! Good idea ! I will give it a try !!!

D


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dimitri M said:


> Hang on, I thought the fret saw was a power tool, but I had a look at wikipedia and recognised the old stuff from school - haven't touched one since 1965 !!! Do you really think it is possible to make serious work on 1" thick wood? Perhaps I should give it a go, you never know what it will look like in the end until you start using it !! Good idea ! I will give it a try !!!
> 
> D


I have a coping saw and have used it on 19mm material. How well they work depends on the quality of blade in it and even very good ones are not very expensive. They are a good workout for the arm and require a little skill but as I pointed out, you can't go fast enough to get into serious trouble quickly, unlike a scroll saw or jigsaw.
Hope your Christmas was a good one.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

You make me remember my entering a tool shop in the top of Tottenham Court Road in London, I think in 1983, when I first went there. There was a guy, very old and extremely british, who told me first the term "coping saw", and I bought one (awfully expensive - obviously, because it was of some "proper" thoroughblood brand) and a small cellophane of 12 blades; they are still in that cellophane and it hangs there in my workshop - now that you mentioned it, I will have to overrride my complex and start using it - thank you Chsrles, sometimes old tools work better than automatic electronic laser guided techno-garbage.

Best wishes for the days


D


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

*Update and progress report*

Well, as the holidays are gone, I need to update you on what I have done upto now, so here are a few developments of the base


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

In case you thought I abandoned the project, here are a few shots of where the stand stands, and it will stand still for some time, as I am due for an operation on Tuesday, so it will be quite some time until I can work on it again. The main theoretic problem is the form of the top - there has to be a top to lock the three planks together and let the stand move about in a rigid form, and not wobbly at all. I have made a top from two small cuts joined at 90o but I think the edges shouldbecircular - it looks very different compared to the base. Comments, please ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's one chunky construction Dimitri and I look forward to seeing it's completion. All the best for Tuesday.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

I will Cross my fingers for thuesday dimitri.

Imho:

No top ,it's has to be designed for beauty.
no compromise about need for assembly

Regards


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you all - many many times. Had the op.Tues 20 March (5 hours), gone home 2 weeks later, readmitted for complications 2 days later, still in hospital until today and maybe for another week, but now gettting stronger every day.

God with you all

Dimitri


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dimitri M said:


> Thank you all - many many times. Had the op.Tues 20 March (5 hours), gone home 2 weeks later, readmitted for complications 2 days later, still in hospital until today and maybe for another week, but now gettting stronger every day.
> 
> God with you all
> 
> Dimitri


Hi Dimitri,

I trust you recover quickly and completely from your operation - going back in due to "complications" does not sound good...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Get well soon Dimitri.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's good to hear that you're well on the road to recovery Dimitri. in retrospect perhaps you should only have had a local anaesthetic so that you could have supervised the operation!


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope you will get better soon Dimitri
Sound s like you are recovering now.
I' am pleased to read your posts around here again .

Regards.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear friends, thank you so much all of you for your sincere wishes, hopefully I will be discharged home by the end of the week, and then it will be a matter of a few days to finish it as I have already taken care of several details, brass hangers etc.

Let's hope for the best


D


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, I am quite sure you are all wondering about my condition: I am very happy to say my tumor was NOT cancer, so after passing through all kinds of complications that nearly killed me, I was finally discharged home 21 May, and it took me about a month to catch up with some strength ( I had lost 25 kilos in 2 months). I finally returned to work 1st August, and now I am nearly as strong as before (and put back 6 kilos).

Now to the point: the coat hanger is about to finish - final assembly is in my office, as it would be too heavy and big to carry there assembled. STILL doing changes and alterations despite of the best planning done. For one, the planks remained unassembled for too long (due to illness and weakness) and warped in all directions - of course.

A few pics to put you in the picture (!!) 

MANY MANY THANKS for all your wishes and prayers - I was blessed enough to go to the other side with septicaemia and then recover completely.

Please ask - questions and comments will be answered in as much detail as possible.

D


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad to hear that you are doing well.......


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

We celebrate your health!!
Good to hear.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome back Dimitri, I was loathe to email you fearing that you may no longer have "been with us" It's great that you are now back curing others.
Well my friend, I have to confess that there were times when I thought that the coat stand was not going to work out, but my word, it is looking good but you really must improve your photography!


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Yes, good to see you are on the road back to recovery. Can be a long and frustrating trip as a few here have experienced. You are now part of a elite group 

Harry, I think the photo's were planned that way. A tempter for when Dimitri says to himself, 'Job well done'. Then the photo's demonstrating the natural beauty of the slabs will amaze us. That's right hey Dimitri


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi James, nice to "see" you again...

Ralph, thank you - I responded promptly to your request.

Dear old friend Harry, my most sincere apologies - I should have responded earlier, but woodwork does not get much priority in my activities.

I am happy as well to see the coat hanger in its final stages - it seems more like a sculpure than a piece of furniture. Is I manage to convince one of my very few "customers", Mrs M, (professor of Psychology, by the way) she might order one for her office as well, so the second will be much better and much easier- especially as I do not anticipate more tumors in my abdomen.

Of course I need to improve on my photography - why do you ask?
In this case, FAQ: 1) Why does the beautiful cypress look like it has been varnished with chocolate? -> Because I found a very cheap bucket of waterbased wood stain at a local supermarket, bought it and gave it a try; I was tired of using expensive german varnishes that attracted all dust available before drying! And here is the result: beautiful cypress covered in chocolate-like stain.
2) Why does the hanger show dark in the pictures? -> Because digital cams, no matter what the metering pattern, always take into account the overall available shades of light / dark areas, so if the wall behind is light colored, they will show the hanger very dark.
3) What do you want the pics for? -> If you want to study them in detail, I can always send you the original pics, in larger file length. Router Forums - I think - give a limit to the space every user can have to store his pics, so I crop and crop to reduce file size.

So far, so good. Pleas let me know what you want in particular and keep in mind that when finally the mirror is placed, I will pose for the last pic here, next to my coat hanger !!!

Lots of love to all for your kind feelings

D


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

James (japa62), I started the response before your comment, and by the time I submitted it you were here already, so here is the response to you : I put a lot of effort in materialising the original idea; I did not aim for a "jewel", after all my office in the hospital is not very secure and I would hate to see the hanger stolen; also, it needs to look elegant maybe, but a "tool" as well, not a showpiece. I am now continuing a project of a trestle dining table with benches (started last year), and I already made a bench as a pilot study; hope to start its thread here during this weekend.

My photos are not intentionally bad, but as you all boys are demanding, I promise to take more photos, and if nevessary take the hanger down and rub it allover with 240grit sandpaper... please have mercy, it is only a coat hanger in my office, it even looks like chocolate, why not ??? (LOL)

Thank you for your kind words for my health japa, and best wishes to you.

D


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

I absolutely find your work endearing! Excellent execution! Stay healthy.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Dimitri, good to see you back here. You lost 25 kilos? I lost a little over 15 kilos when I got hepatitis in my early 20s and I felt deathly ill. Good to hear you are on the mend. I really like the way your hanger turned out. Nicely done.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Dimitri M said:


> my office in the hospital is not very secure\


Chain it to something with a brass lock!

Your photos are fine. I think Harry is pulling your leg. After all you followed his playbook exactly even down to the yellow text!

To all: no more apologizing for pics. We want to see the build not criticize your photo taking ability!!


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Ralph, many thanks for your comments.

I must say I am interested in photography as well, from the days of 35mm films, and I still don't trust the compu/tronic magic with which images are created; cheap, yes, instant yes, but logic and predictable and reproducible no. The times when we controlled the physics of photography (lens, aperture etc) and the chemistry of it (developer, fluids, paper etc) all long gone, in much the same way the days of computing are long gone: we are all "users" now, that's all. 

Harry, perhaps in some other thread we could discuss what gear / methods /means give best results for photographing wood in its various forms.

Many thanks, Steamfab and Charles, for your kind remarks.


Well, I promise some better pics in the end, when the mirror is added.

D


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dimitri M said:


> Hi James, nice to "see" you again...
> 
> Ralph, thank you - I responded promptly to your request.
> 
> ...


I now understand the difference between us when it comes to photography, I cheat, I put every photograph through PhotoShop, adjusting brightness, contrast, sharpness etc. as required. Here is an extreme example, I don't tell this to everyone, only my good friends!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Now you're secret is out.......we all know, as well as your friends.......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn and blast, I didn't think of that!


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh no no no, rest assured it is a closely guarded secret, it will never escape out of the barrier of our teeth...

but of course it is important to use Photoshop and crop and lighten up and what not...


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

*Final pictures*

AT LONG LAST !!! IT IS FINISHED !!!

The mirror applied, and the handle done, here it is in its final form !!!

Apologies for not having a better model than my grim face.

Harry, please comment on my photography !!!

Many thanks to everybody who helped me with their wishes and kind remarks through this thread.

D


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

You can still Photoshop some other model in to the pic!!
Just sayin'


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dimitri...

As Bill once said to Ted... "most excellent dude" 

I have been following this thread all along, enjoying the discussion and exchanging of ideas and concepts. The end result is original, functional and has a great rustic appeal. You did a great job on this Dimitri, and if you'll pardon the pun, 
'you can hang your hat on this one"...

well done..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well my friend, I'm stuck for words, it's an exhibition piece. Never in my wildest dreams did I imagine that it could turn out so brilliantly. Pack in you job in the hospital, woodworking for a living is far less stressful! Or as the plumber said, I used to be a brain surgeon but decided I could make far more money as a plumber!


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear Bill, many thanks for your comments, I am really flattered, and if you watch the last pics, the hat is resting on top of the coat hanger !!! Here it is still summer-hot and you see me with sandals and a panama hat.

Dear friend Harry, many many thanks for your kind remarks, the long-standing friendship and the many useful and always constructive ideas and comments, as well as your wishes and advice at the times of my illness. As for the job, I am afraid I cannot find customers for my furniture, and if I start doing it professionally anyway, people will stop consulting me for medical problems - the only drawback in such a case would be that I would have to throw away about 20 years of education specialisation etc. The way the Greek economy is going, I wander if I will be selling lemons in the street market next year, as our salaries are cut by more than 40% in the last two years..

In the end, a lot of details went wrong with this item - after all, no matter how detailed my planning is, I end up needing to buy different size brass gadgets, the planks warped in all directions as they were left half-done for 6 months due to my illness, the stain proved tobe like low-quality chocolate imitation, etc etc...

The second one will be easier, faster to build and better - if there is a request for a second one before I forget the details of this one...

All the best to all

D


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Considering how bad your economy is Dimitri, perhaps back to London or possibly Australia where we have a big shortage of medical doctors would be worth considering, here in Western Australia there is a big well respected Greek community.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

You look dapper as a model ... and your work is a spectacular creation.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Harry, thank you for inviting me over - I thought about it many times,but as the years pass I look less and less interesting in the eyes of medical staff agencies - after two heart attacks and my last ordeal in the Spring, I don't look very promising as a workhorse; besides, I am tired of going yet once more somewhere else to make a living. I decided the final battle will be fought here, for better or for worse.

Steamfab, thank you for your kindness; as a model I look awful, mainly because I am focused on whether the camera will take the picture properly or not - hence the suspicious look. I promise a nice smile in the last picture of my new project.

D


----------

